# Wakes up every 2 hrs



## Rebagirl (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello. My puppy is 9 weeks old and Ive been crating her at night. She yips a bit at first but then quiets down. BUT she wakes up every 2 hours on the dot! 12, 2, 4 and I get up at 5! I take her out and she pees the first 2 times but sometimes not the last time. I work every day and getting grouchy lol! Her last food is at 6 and she doesn't drink after 7. I usually put her in her crate around 10 and I get up for the day at 5. Any ideas?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

How long have you had her?

She's probably still adjusting to her new home. She misses her littermates and her old home.
I think you're doing everything right so far. Do you crate her during the day? Is she associating positive experiences with her crate?

You could try lining her crate with a blanket and use a timer to simulate a beating heart. You could also try one of those pouch things (sorry don't know the name lol) that hold warm water to simulate a littermate.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

well, if she pees on the first two times then she obviously needs to go out the first two times. But if you take her out whenever she barks (i.e. every two hours after the first 2 times out) she's just teaching you to take her out when she barks.
Casey did the same thing, and it is tricky to know when they really need to go out! : 
My suggestion would be to take her out after 2 hours at first, the second time make her wait until 2 hours and 10 minutes, then 2 hours and 20 mins, etc...streeetch that bladder!  She can do it! just don't succumb to that cute li'll face...i know it's hard! 

If she really has to go out every 2 hours to pee, that's fine. Casey could only hold it about 2 hours during the day, but he could hold it longer at night...puppies are different of course...
Anyway, i second what dezymond said also. Make sure she feels comfortable in that crate and thinks of it as her home.
Good luck!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You might try giving her something to help her sleep. When Tucker first came home, I would give him a bowl of warm goat's milk (dogs often don't digest cow's milk well, but goat's milk is good) with a bit of melatonin in it. I'll never know for sure if it really worked or not, but he did sleep through the night the first time I gave it to him. It doesn't so much make them sleep as it does calm them down.

I agree with not taking her out every time she whines. The first time, yes, but be all business (straight out the door, do the pee thing, back into the house and back into the crate with no play or extra petting, etc.). The second time, I'd let her whine. Set an alarm for midnight or 1 am and take her out then, then back into the crate until morning. The first few times it will be hard to listen to her whine, but she will settle down and once she learns that she's not training you, but you're training her, she'll probably start sleeping through the night. And, of course, make sure she gets good and tired during the day.


----------



## Rebagirl (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Good ideas!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Definitely try the beating clock. We did that when we brought out girl home on Friday. Just stuck a small travel wind up alarm clock under the back of her crate mat. She let out a few cries that first night but stayed in her pen to .4:30. The last three nights she has made it from 11:30- 6am. Although I do wonder what will happen when we remove the clock.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If your home is AirConditioned, I would take up her water a couple hours before bedtime or restrict her to a few swallows after her last playtime. This will help. Are you able to make sure she doesn't take a super long nap (an hour or more) in the evening? (I know it depends on your schedule, how long she's alone in the afternoon or evening etc.) but if you can try to make sure she's not sleeping too much in the evening (even if it means you have to watch less t.v.) it really will help.

Try to stick to a schedule and not respond to her everytime she fusses, set yourself a time frame (maybe 15 minutes) to ignore before you finally wait for a lull to take her outside. She really can make it longer than a couple hours at night between potty breaks. At that age I would really expect her to go 6 or 7 hours (at night). Hang in there, this will be behind you before you know it. Be thankful it's not 10 degrees out side


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Be thankful it's not 10 degrees out side


Yeah! i remember potty training my first puppy when it was FREEEEZING outside! not fun! :


----------



## LaurBlank (Jun 28, 2012)

My dog has been getting up every 2 hours too! she's 10 weeks now and we thought she was getting used to the crate but the past few nights have been torture. She had me up at 3:30 this morning and would only sleep if I was on the couch with her, otherwise she would whine and bark (we only lasted an hour before i had to get up and sleep on the couch).....what gives?!?!?!?


----------



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

Husker woke up every 2 hours on the dot for about a month and a half. He truly went potty at every waking too. He was in a crate every night, I'd get him out take him outside he'd go potty I'd put him back in the crate say "night night" and go back upstairs. No lights on, no talking, no stimulation at all. He never cried or barked when I put him back in the crate or left. 

I figure he truly needed to go potty so I'd take him out. He eventually started lasting longer and longer.


----------



## LaurBlank (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok so maybe this is normal - except i just need to invest in some earplugs! haha. She does go potty every time i take her out - so i feel bad ignoring it. but the 45 minutes of barking i can do WITHOUT! :/


----------



## Rebagirl (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm glad to say Reba is doing much better. I take away the water about 7 and take her out for the last time at 10. She wakes up about 2:30, I take her outside and then back in her crate until I'm up at 5. I keep telling myself about another month or so and she'll make it all night.. I hope


----------

